# Aquariumpros big wtf



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I'm not trying to bash Aquariumpros, but they've totally turned me off!

First, the only way I can sign up is to say that I don't have a tank because they REQUIRE every single bloody parameter under the sun to be entered into your profile. 

Then I post for help about setting up my tank, guess what? I get BLOCKED from the forum because I didn't enter my parameters, "Oh you do have a tank!".

This site is seriously messed up.

Anybody share an experience like this?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Don't even get me started about that forum...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL Yea it was pretty hard to get info from that forum.. Thankfully there is aquariumfans that I always liked..

I had some issues visiting ross? Do you know why? I had some issues with my browser lately so I just thought it was me.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

For me I'm not a big fan when sites are developed to work better with one browser than another. Those of us that have been on AP for a while have noticed a lot of individuals leaving for other forums like RC and Canreef.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

You can extract enough info from GTA-aquaria for keeping your fish healthy, no need other site!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> You can extract enough info from GTA-aquaria for keeping your fish healthy, no need other site!


Maybe Yes 

But there are other sites that have some great DIY idea's, information on Greenhouses and more advanced topics like the chemistry of the tank. Things you just don't see on here.

Don't get me wrong, GTA is a great site and I'm not saying people should be going to AP for things I've mentioned above. AP has really declined over the last year. Went there this morning and there were two new posts in the last 14 hrs. 

RC is still the largest site and has some very knowledgeable reefers, but every site has politics.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am a member of RC, AP and CR... AquariumPros, Reef Central and CanReef and was a member of AquariumFans. AF I believe is no longer due to membership issues. AP is just a pain.... plain and simple. The remaining two are great sites... however Reef Central's traffic moves VERY rapidly. RC is best for research and posting questions, forget about tracking any thread on there unless you subscribe to it. To give you an idea currently online at RC right now is 2,095  . There are just over 1 million threads and over 10 and a half million posts.  CanReef is comfortable, but does have a decidedly western Canada bent to it. So unfortunately AP is pretty much it. The owner now lives in Hawaii and runs the forum with an iron fist. Strangely enough he expects the forum to profitable. The begging threads I saw on there and almost an extortionlike threat of closing the forum unless the owner nets $500 a month completely put me off the site (the thread was not posted by the owner but a long time member). Maybe it is time that we expand the salt section here.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I am a member of RC, AP and CR... AquariumPros, Reef Central and CanReef and was a member of AquariumFans. AF I believe is no longer due to membership issues. AP is just a pain.... plain and simple. The remaining two are great sites... however Reef Central's traffic moves VERY rapidly. RC is best for research and posting questions, forget about tracking any thread on there unless you subscribe to it. To give you an idea currently online at RC right now is 2,095  . There are just over 1 million threads and over 10 and a half million posts.  CanReef is comfortable, but does have a decidedly western Canada bent to it. So unfortunately AP is pretty much it. The owner now lives in Hawaii and runs the forum with an iron fist. Strangely enough he expects the forum to profitable. The begging threads I saw on there and almost an extortionlike threat of closing the forum unless the owner nets $500 a month completely put me off the site (the thread was not posted by the owner but a long time member). Maybe it is time that we expand the salt section here.


When we get the numbers, the traffic will either be congest or the owner have to pay up more! It may result in the same consequences as AP



and the sites you have mention are all in SALT!!!

I only like SHARKS and GROUPERS, but I can't afford it at the moment! so freshwater / GTA-aquaria will do for now!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I can understand donating to a site... I do it with some of the sites I frequent... and others where there is a supporter program I usually sign up... but when I am extorted for money because if don't give and the owner doesn't net over $500 a month they may shut down the site... well I have words for that. Holo doesn't run this site for a profit, I don't know anyone that runs a forum site that expects to make a profit but this guy does and telling me he will shut down the site if he doesn't make $500 a month... well he can go jump into the Pacific... oops he probably already does that out surfing  while the rest of the members on his site help pay for his lifestyle in Hawaii.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah AP is a large pain to most people to get in.... I was on there for well over a year, and about 2 months ago now? I was locked out of the site... no idea why.... I can load the page, but when I log onto my account (which you need to view anything) I can't, I get sent to a terms of use page.... no matter which link I click on.... basically a half ban IMO..... no idea why, no email, NOTHING

Aquarium fans did close down due to membership lack, and general posting problems.....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

AP = GTA SW Classifieds. I also get infractions for logging on, and warnings for posting anything. 

As for SW forums, I like CR now, despite the fact that it's almost all Western reefers. Rc is great, but like Knave said, it's just so huge.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

hojimoe said:


> Yeah AP is a large pain to most people to get in.... I was on there for well over a year, and about 2 months ago now? I was locked out of the site... no idea why.... I can load the page, but when I log onto my account (which you need to view anything) I can't, I get sent to a terms of use page.... no matter which link I click on.... basically a half ban IMO..... no idea why, no email, NOTHING
> 
> Aquarium fans did close down due to membership lack, and general posting problems.....


The reason to that is they used FireFox 2, so if your using internet explorer, most of the area it can't be view


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> The reason to that is they used FireFox 2, so if your using internet explorer, most of the area it can't be view


nope, doesn't matter which browser, I've tried firefox(my normal browser), IE, safari now (mac user )....nothing works


----------



## RESONANCE (Oct 24, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Maybe it is time that we expand the salt section here.


I totally agree with everything KnaveTO has said about AP...the only reason I check out that site is to see the vendor's latest shippment pictures.


----------

